# Bone graft of old ACL tunnels



## daughb (Jan 27, 2014)

Need CPT for Knee arthroscopy w/removal of hardware & bone graft of tunnels, no ACL repair was performed, just basically debridement with bone graft of the old tunnels.


----------



## GINACOLO (Mar 13, 2014)

You would use an unlisted arthroscope code 29999


----------

